# RDR2 CPU benchmark



## cucker tarlson (Nov 7, 2019)

video from TPU's friend GN

interesting results,while 9900K beats everything in average scores,it's getting its ass handed to it by 3700X in minimums,both 1% and 0.1%


----------



## Ferrum Master (Nov 7, 2019)

I could scrap this test with different combos. Even dud memory timings could lead to triggering low percentiles for some systems... in the whole the difference is within measurement error. Even crap cooler not allowing turbos. Let us not make a drama scene out of it...

At gameGPU all those CPU's act more or less the same...


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 7, 2019)

Ferrum Master said:


> I could scrap this test with different combos. Even dud memory timings could lead to triggering low percentiles for some systems... in the whole the difference is within measurement error. Even crap cooler not allowing turbos. Let us not make a drama scene out of it...
> 
> At gameGPU all those CPU's act more or less the same...
> 
> View attachment 135833


Why dont you watch the whole video before you complain


----------



## Ferrum Master (Nov 7, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> Why dont you watch the whole video before you complain



So what?

I had trouble even finding what kind of GPU he used, the system specs lack... I can call this all video BS as the comparing different platforms ain't that simple. You can alter and produce anything.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 7, 2019)

Ferrum Master said:


> gameGPU


doesn't gamegpu estimate benchmark results?


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 7, 2019)

Ferrum Master said:


> So what?
> 
> I had trouble even finding what kind of GPU he used, the system specs lack... I can call this all video BS as the comparing different platforms ain't that simple. You can alter and produce anything.



He says 2080 ti 3 or 4 times.


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 7, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> video from TPU's friend GN
> 
> interesting results,while 9900K beats everything in average scores,it's getting its ass handed to it by 3700X in minimums,both 1% and 0.1%


Prices for used 2600K will skyrocket thanks to this


----------



## ShurikN (Nov 7, 2019)

Good to see Rockstar fixed the framerate cap bug... oh, wait.

4c/4t cpus performing poorly as expected. Who would've thought.


----------



## PerfectWave (Nov 7, 2019)

i cant even run the game LOL keep getting error on launcher even after the latest update of yesterday!


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 7, 2019)

2.62 GB patch and the game still refuses to launch. And R* is processing my refund for the past day and a half.


----------



## ShurikN (Nov 7, 2019)

PerfectWave said:


> i cant even run the game LOL keep getting error on launcher even after the latest update of yesterday!


Looks like you're in the majority, as I've seen this being reported everywhere.


----------



## ratirt (Nov 7, 2019)

Interesting development with Intel CPUs. This can probably be patched later on I hope to improve the FPS for these processors.  Either way, 2080 Ti at 1440p and the FPS is running short a bit and that's  using medium settings.


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 7, 2019)

ratirt said:


> Interesting development with Intel CPUs. This can probably be patched later on I hope to improve the FPS for these processors.  Either way, 2080 Ti at 1440p and the FPS is running short a bit and that's  using medium settings.


PCWorld has gameplay video with 9900K and 2080 Ti and they're barely hitting 60 fps on 1080p Ultra.


----------



## ratirt (Nov 7, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> PCWorld has gameplay video with 9900K and 2080 Ti and they're barely hitting 60 fps on 1080p Ultra.


Do you have a link to this? I'd ready some when i get a free time  I assume it's related to RDR2 on PC?


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 7, 2019)

ratirt said:


> Do you have a link to this? I'd ready some when i get a free time  I assume it's related to RDR2 on PC?


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 7, 2019)

4c/8t 7700k has no problems with handling 80 FPS minimums while 9700k struggles.
This game is truly optimized like a turd.
HT >more physical cores.My 5775c just gained 50% in value.


----------



## ShurikN (Nov 7, 2019)

ratirt said:


> Interesting development with Intel CPUs. This can probably be patched later on I hope to improve the FPS for these processors.


They had this exact issue with GTA5, and that game is how old?
Considering it still isn't fixed, I doubt they care enough.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Nov 7, 2019)

W1zzard said:


> doesn't gamegpu estimate benchmark results?



That's the point, they manage to get systems running, yet someone has to make an article about some CPU's failing to deliver... I call that BS. The dog is buried elsewhere.


----------



## The Egg (Nov 7, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> 4c/8t 7700k has no problems with handling 80 FPS minimums while 9700k struggles.
> This game is truly optimized like a turd.


Yeap....I noticed that.  GN said it has something to do with smacking up against a ~187fps framerate cap in the game engine and being throttled (higher settings or going up to 1440p eliminates the problem), but that doesn’t explain why the 9900k or 8700k with similarly high framerates don’t experience the same issue.

I did notice one commonality between all the CPUs with issues: They all lack SMT/Hyperthreading.


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 7, 2019)

Ferrum Master said:


> That's the point, they manage to get systems running, yet someone has to make an article about some CPU's failing to deliver... I call that BS. The dog is buried elsewhere.


Have you actually WATCHED the video that was posted? I mean seriously, Steve clearly states that it's a major F'UP on Rockstar's part, he's not blaming Intel here.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Nov 7, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> Have you actually WATCHED the video that was posted? I mean seriously, Steve clearly states that it's a major F'UP on Rockstar's part, he's not blaming Intel here.



I not blaming Rockstar either.  I would chose I would point my finger at Microsoft this time. But none of us, nor GN is liable to blame anyone actually.


----------



## ratirt (Nov 7, 2019)

Ferrum Master said:


> I not blaming Rockstar either.  I would chose I would point my finger at Microsoft this time. But none of us, nor GN is liable to blame anyone actually.


I don't think they blame anyone. They simply test the game with variety of CPUs and point out their findings, attaching comments and conclusions. Also trying to figure out behaviors they have encountered and explain them. Pointing something out isn't blaming. You got it all wrong.



ShurikN said:


> They had this exact issue with GTA5, and that game is how old?
> Considering it still isn't fixed, I doubt they care enough.


Gamers Nexus mentions this in the video. Since it wasn't fixed in GTA5 not necessarily it will be fixed in RDR2.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Nov 7, 2019)

ratirt said:


> I don't think they blame anyone. They simply test the game with variety of CPUs and point out their findings, attaching comments and conclusions. Also trying to figure out behaviors they have encountered and explain them. Pointing something out isn't blaming. You got it all wrong.



Reread. That's Chomiqs claim.

My point of this the whole thing the the whole bench isn't to be trusted in the first place... just and article...


----------



## ratirt (Nov 7, 2019)

Ferrum Master said:


> Reread. That's Chomiqs claim.
> 
> My point of this the whole thing the the whole bench isn't to be trusted in the first place... just and article...


Well they point out that the blame is not on the Intel's side which suggests something and they brought up the GTA5 benchmark since GN thinks that's what happens here in the RDR2. Please tell me why the benchmark GN posted isn't to be trusted? It is not like they have programed the benchmark or anything they just ran the benchmark in the game and post findings using 2080 TI and several different CPUs.
Don't understand your concerns here dude. Maybe make it more clear 'cause arguments just an article and that's what makes it not to be trusted is pretty steep.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Nov 7, 2019)

ratirt said:


> Well they point out that the blame is not on the Intel's side which suggests something and they brought up the GTA5 benchmark since GN thinks that's what happens here in the RDR2. Please tell me why the benchmark GN posted isn't to be trusted? It is not like they have programed the benchmark or anything they just ran the benchmark in the game and post findings using 2080 TI and several different CPUs.
> Don't understand your concerns here dude. Maybe make it more clear 'cause arguments just an article and that's what makes it not to be trusted is pretty steep.



In general the test setups in all details are not present, we know the CPU and GPU... that's it... It is enough for me to not to indulge myself further... the percentile math also isn't really correct in between platforms due to the fact intel CPU's usually have higher peak FPS.


----------



## bug (Nov 7, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> Have you actually WATCHED the video that was posted? I mean seriously, Steve clearly states that it's a major F'UP on Rockstar's part, he's not blaming Intel here.


Do you need a video to tell you that? Apparently Rockstar couldn't be bothered to provide a proper key mapping on PC, so why would anyone expect this to _not_ be yet another cheap port?


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 7, 2019)

bug said:


> Do you need a video to tell you that? Apparently Rockstar couldn't be bothered to provide a proper key mapping on PC, so why would anyone expect this to _not_ be yet another cheap port?


I clearly don't, because the game simply refuses to launch for me.


----------



## ratirt (Nov 7, 2019)

Ferrum Master said:


> In general the test setups in all details are not present, we know the CPU and GPU... that's it... It is enough for me to not to indulge myself further... the percentile math also isn't really correct in between platforms due to the fact intel CPU's usually have higher peak FPS.


It is a new game. If your experience with other games and Intel CPUs doesn't have the same pattern in FPS with this one, it doesn't mean the  percentile isn't correct. Because usually percentile with games looks different, doesn't mean it is incorrect with this one. GN always does this calculation the same way for every game so I really don't know what is wrong with the calculation here. I refuse your argument, this is wrong because percentile looks different for Intel CPUs in other games usually. Sorry
The CPU and GPU is the most important. It shows GPU power needed to run the game and CPU behavior and load. GN could have put the mobo and ram but does this really matter here? They are not testing which platform is better Intel or AMD but are showing how the game performs on different CPUs with the two teams. You dont need Mobo or Ram for this because GN is testing the core count and threads impact in the game. I'm sure they will make the full spectrum of benchmarks later. For now lets just wait for the patches cause this game isn't performing well enough.


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 7, 2019)

Ferrum Master said:


> Reread. That's Chomiqs claim.
> 
> My point of this the whole thing the the whole bench isn't to be trusted in the first place... just and article...


Sure, right:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1192328913378316289


----------



## bug (Nov 7, 2019)

ratirt said:


> It is a new game.


RDR2 may be a lot of things, but "a new game" isn't one of them. It's a year old on consoles and by the looks of it, the PC got pretty much the console version.


----------



## ratirt (Nov 7, 2019)

bug said:


> RDR2 may be a lot of things, but "a new game" isn't one of them. It's a year old on consoles and by the looks of it, the PC got pretty much the console version.


I might have not express myself correctly. It is new for PC.


----------



## dirtyferret (Nov 7, 2019)

Clearly these hardware issues are a result of a small developer launching a game on several platforms at the same time....it's not as if rockstar had a year to make the game run smooth on PC with a boatload of money from some game franchise in their bank account.


----------



## bug (Nov 7, 2019)

dirtyferret said:


> Clearly these hardware issues are a result of a small developer launching a game on several platforms at the same time....it's not as if rockstar had a year to make the game run smooth on PC with a boatload of money from some game franchise in their bank account.


It's not like Intel and AMF didn't have a full year to straighten up their CPUs to run the game right


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 7, 2019)

So basically, if u have 9700k cap the fps at 120 and ur good.  Same like gta v.


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 7, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> 4c/8t 7700k has no problems with handling 80 FPS minimums while 9700k struggles.
> This game is truly optimized like a turd.
> HT >more physical cores.My 5775c just gained 50% in value.



Perfect time to sell it with this release... 



dirtyferret said:


> Clearly these hardware issues are a result of a small developer launching a game on several platforms at the same time....it's not as if rockstar had a year to make the game run smooth on PC with a boatload of money from some game franchise in their bank account.



Yeah, and its not like they have ANY experience on the PC either, I mean, come on guys, haters gonna hate?

All is fine, it barely dives under 30 fps regardless of GPU, what more do you want?


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 7, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Perfect time to sell it with this release...


nah I'm holding on,thinking of buying a fancier board in fact,always wanted the soc force or mpower


----------

